# la grive solitaire flies high!



## cuchuflete

*Congratulations LGS!

* So glad we are on your flightpath.

Many thanks for 2000 fine contributions.

Cuchuflete​


----------



## DDT

Pour ta contribution et ton aide
*MERCI !!!​*  ​
DDT


----------



## lsp

Congratulations, LGS!!!!!


----------



## zaby

*Congratulations La Grive !* 

Reading your posts is always a pleasure


----------



## Aupick

Congratulations.  Keep those wings flapping.


----------



## ILT

Wow! 2000 posts of learning and teaching 

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## nichec

Don't forget that we are standing on the ground waiting for you to land from time to time....A million thanks


----------



## geve

Bravo la Grive !  

You do fly high, but please keep visiting this place as a cosy nest to rest !


----------



## Agnès E.

Don't drink too much to celebrate your second postiversary, douce Grive, or your new nick could be La Grive Saoule ! 

Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## la reine victoria

Bravo La Grive!​ 
 Toujours un plaisir​ 
* * * * * * * * * *​ 
 FELICITATIONS! 

​La Reine V​ 


http://www.ento.vt.edu/Facilities/OnCampus/IDLab/holding/snails-unknown2.jpgBonappetit


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! It is always interesting and enlightening when you touch down among us. Many thanks.


----------



## anangelaway

* La Grive, de nouveau bravo et encore merci!  *
*Encore plus belle que pour tes milles!!!*
*Regardes...*​ 

_*Hermit Trush*_​


----------



## Outsider

Très bien, Mme. la Grive ! ​


----------



## Isotta

Merci, la grive ! C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire!

Isotta.


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS LGS!!!!  

Mei


----------



## charlie2

Hey, how did you do that and so many other amazing posts?


----------



## Cath.S.

Puisse le ciel immense au dessus de ta tête
Gris nuage ou bleu pur toujours être une fête.

Félicitations, et merci pour tes interventions pertinentes et fouillées.


----------



## elroy

Congratulations and thanks for your wisdom and insight.


----------



## la grive solitaire

cuchu
DDT
lsp
zaby
Aupick
I love translating
nichec
geve 
Agnès
la reine victoria
kelly
anangelaway
outsider
Isotta 
LV4-26 
Mei
charlie2
egueule
elroy​ 
Un grand MERCI to each of you!
You're so nice...you keep me flying high!  ​


----------

